# Merge to Panorama - date/time different on merged file than amended originals



## chrishowe (Jun 11, 2019)

Having forgot for a few days to change the time on my Canon G7X in Greece, the 2 hours difference from the UK, I have had to edit the time on all those.  When merging a few into panoramas I note that the merged file keeps the original time rather than the amended time - just in case anyone else cannot see the merged file in the "grid view" - it may be higher up somewhere - use filter > type > panorama - to find it.  Also it automatically stacks them - I like to unstack then delete the individual files and just keep the merged one.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2019)

Are you updated to 2.3? I've seen a bug on that Lightroom CC: Date issue with the new HDR Merge and Panorama merge functionality | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## chrishowe (Jun 11, 2019)

Its telling me I am up to date


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2019)

chrishowe said:


> Its telling me I am up to date


Well, just to check, do Help>System Info to confirm the Lightroom version number.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2019)

And if it is 8.3.1, please post on that linked bug so they reopen the issue


----------



## chrishowe (Jun 11, 2019)

Lightroom version: 2.3 [ 20190502-0902-47ed471 ] (May  3 2019)

So not 8.3.1?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry, silly me, I was thinking Classic numbering. 2.3 is the latest, so report on the bug that it's not fixed and they can take another look. Thanks Chris.


----------



## chrishowe (Jun 11, 2019)

How do I report on a bug - never done that before?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2019)

Just comment on that link I gave you above, saying it's still not getting the right capture time after merging for you on 2.3.


----------



## chrishowe (Jun 11, 2019)

Aha - OK - all reported


----------

